# My New Para LTC



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My new Para Ordnance _LTC_ Hi-cap._, ._45 ACP
(The little "ripples" are caused by resizing the photo down from 1600 x 1200 to fit on the forum.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Really nice, I've got the black with stainless fire controls and thought that was pretty nice. I think I like yours a little better though..heh..another trip to the gun store:smt082.

Tell you what. That little gun will shoot. I've had a P16 40S&W a while but that LTC really made me a fan. It has less muzzle flip than some of my full size 1911's. It's been my main carry pistol for a while and would be on my hip now if it wasn't for that Colt I picked up and I'll wager that the Para will be back out really soon. I just love shooting that one.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks! Oldscot3 and I have been looking for that particular model for years 'cause it has a Commander length barrel but maintains a full length grip which allows for 14 rds. of .45 ACP in the mag. Para used to make a stainless one but it has gone by the wayside. We didn't particularly care one way or the other about the green. He got his a few months ago (I was gonna' buy it but he slipped into the gunshop one Saturday morning and stole it from me!). I've been watching for one and it showed up again so I jumped on it. I think that model has been out of production for a couple of years. I will be shooting it soon and will give a range report. Oldscot3 has shot his (I shot it also) and it appears to be very accurate and we had no feed or function issues. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've never had a problem with any Para Ord when it comes to feeding them. Those things just like to eat and when they spit out the lead it always goes where it's supposed to. Now I'm all worked up and have to wait till the weather clears up so I can put some holes in things. 

Can't wait till you post a range report. :smt033


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Love the green


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a good friend that has a para Companion with the Black Watch finish. It's the green and black...A lot like that LTC on top. Really nice looking weapon. I'd really like to get one. they carry really nice. I've carried my LTC for years now though. I don't think I could just put it u. It's just too good a shooter :smt023


----------



## ZENFLY (Sep 22, 2009)

Para's are good guns..I like the green too..
and agree with the comment above "they eat everything"
I have a P14.45 limited and it's heavy all loaded up..
Nothing I'd want to carry long but it's my comp gun..

I hope they make a commander size in that new $600 GI model.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I really like the Commander length barrel. It's still a load but it carries good. I don't think you can get the traditional single action trigger set-up any more but I'm pretty sure they still sell the LDA trigger in that model. I probably wouldn't have picked the green but I've come to really like it. You can't beat 14 +1 for plenty of fire power. :smt023


----------

